# French speaking nursery?



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello

I have had some bad experiences at the Irish Nursery where my three years old son is enrolled and I need to find a nursery school, french, in Maadi. 

Anyone?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Hello
> 
> I have had some bad experiences at the Irish Nursery where my three years old son is enrolled and I need to find a nursery school, french, in Maadi.
> 
> Anyone?


Thank you!


----------

